# Did you see the news on this knitting.



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is the link to the new site to show the knitting being done on stop signs turning them into flowers:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/25/stop-sign-yarn-flowers-san-diego_n_1454101.html


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

what a lovely idea


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think the citizens would leave them up in my neighborhood for very long but I really like them. Too cute.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

It seems like a lovely idea...until someone takes it too far and obscures a safety sign like a stop or yield and someone misses that sign because of it.

Yarn bombing is a wonderful idea. But keep it to areas that aren't likely to end up with someone hurt or killed because they couldn't see a warning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Too bad they can't work it out to keep them. They are not obtrusive and add sucvh a nice little touch to the landsape. Weather and sun wil eventually take a toll but, for a season, they would bring a lot of smiles.....


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> It seems like a lovely idea...until someone takes it too far and obscures a safety sign like a stop or yield and someone misses that sign because of it.
> 
> Yarn bombing is a wonderful idea. But keep it to areas that aren't likely to end up with someone hurt or killed because they couldn't see a warning.


Oh yes, I agree. I think this is why they are wanting to stop this with it being a safety issue. I was glad to see it was just the base of the sign, but as you know, someone always takes it further. I never heard of this type of thing till someone showed yarn bombing on KP. Interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If they wanted to, the city would change the regs to accommodate these yarn'd signs. It is more a power trip by the city to prevent people from feeling any sense of independence and empowerment.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll bet people came to a complete stop. Leave it to the city to end something that looks good.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

how fun


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

How bizarre! 
I can't see any problem with him doing that and he's not obscuring the sign.
A case of 'jobsworth' as per usual.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> How bizarre!
> I can't see any problem with him doing that and he's not obscuring the sign.
> A case of 'jobsworth' as per usual.


Maybe HE's not, but if they allow his to remain, what about the next person who comes along and wants to further embellish what's already there? And you know that'll happen.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

There is always one who wants to outdo the next person which causes the problem. This is where it can get out of hand.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting, but I dont think it is a UFO


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

id love the pattern


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

What a wonderful idea...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Best unobtrusive yarn bombing I've seen. His goal to put up something that makes people smile has so many benefits. I would like that pattern for my neighborhood, too.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I understand, but in this crazy world.... a little smile now and then wouldn't hurt. Why get so up tight?


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I know that this would never fly in my town. Stop signs are really something that shouldn't be made into something else, or added to because it becomes a distraction, and then someone could say (because they will say anything) "I was distracted by what was on that sign that I sailed right through it without stopping"". Yes, blame is on the driver, however, with a distraction there's a lawsuit waiting to happen against the City.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I think the yarn should be used to make large flowers to place in front of their homes for display instead of putting them on the property of the city signs. He can make a few bucks by selling them to people who want to display them in their yards.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think if in this case if the leaves weren't sticking out, maybe if they could be molded closer to the stem that they wouldn't be a problem. Also there is the fact that someone else can come up with another idea that would really be hazardous and that would not be good.. I can see where the city official are probably trying to stop a problem before it gets out of hand.. Fun idea though.. I know it would work really great in a much smaller town..


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Great idea. Maybe people will notice the signs now and actually stop for a change.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

certainly not done by the poor or seniors


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I think this would brighten your day to see one on your way to work. Doesn't obscure the sign in any way, if anything it would make sure that you see the stop sign. Couldn't use the excuse of " I didn't see it officer."


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

They look fantastic.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL surely novel and creative...

I just think of how the homeless would benefit from some of that yarn...


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

anyone know where i can get the pattern for those leaves? thank you!


----------

